# Audit tools



## kbritt77 (May 29, 2012)

We are in the process of setting up our auditing policies. Can anyone share any policies they may have and or forms. I hate to re-invent the wheel. Thanks


----------



## melzinser (May 30, 2012)

*audit tools to share*

I have single page Excel audit tools for all 1997 Specialty Exams as well as a General Exam.  Send me an email and I'll be happy to share.  

I am also in the process of writing proposed policies for our administration to review.  Would love to hear what works, and what hasn't worked, when it comes to timely documentation guidelines.  I have some outlier docs that can take weeks to complete office charts.


----------



## sawhitt (Nov 4, 2012)

I would love to have a copy of your audit chart.  We are starting to write audit policies in our office.


----------

